# Wet Rump



## grizhunter (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok Guys what do you sit on when you hunt in the snow??
I am tired of getting a wet a--
Now I use a piece old leather I roll up and stuff in my pocket,its light and easy to carry but I think their must be better ideas.
Griz


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Carry a foam pad to sit on that you can pick up at just about any sporting goods store for $4 to $5. I was miserable till Horsager pointed this little trick out to me.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Self inflating seat for turkey hunting. Has a belt with a quick clip. Less than $15.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I use a boat cushion. My stands generally aren't too far from the truck so it's easy to carry and keeps the rump warm too.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hot Seat Seat Cushion


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I know this may not be pretty but I carry a 30 gallon clear trash bag in my pocket after a rain to sit on. We rarely get snow but if I did I would cut 2 leg holes in a white trash bag and wear it like a diaper over my white camo or carry it in my pocket. They are as light and as easy to store as you can get.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> I know this may not be pretty but I carry a 30 gallon clear trash bag in my pocket after a rain to sit on. We rarely get snow but if I did I would cut 2 leg holes in a white trash bag and wear it like a diaper over my white camo or carry it in my pocket. They are as light and as easy to store as you can get.


With a little wind and cold you'll make more noise that two skeletons fornicating on a tin roof!!

$5 closed cell foam stadium seat is much better.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

It doesn't get that cold or windy here. Sorry, wasn't thinking about the problems you have out there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't use anything. I used to carry one of those foam seats and it just got to be another thing to carry and another thing to make noise fidgeting aroud with. Now I just suck it up and deal with a wet hind end. I usually get soaked all the way through my Natgear coverups, my insulated bibs, my jeans, long underwear, and Fruit of the Looms. Your skin dries when you get home.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a pair of water proof nylon pants I bought at Walmart for $20. I got them in the summer time for fishing in the rain. I wear them under whatever camo I'm wearing at the time.

I don't even think I have ever used them for fishing yet.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I use a cheap foam pad works very good. I pinch the carry strap in my shooting sticks makes it easier to carry. Plus I wear wool bibs they don't get wet as easy.

Justin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A crazy creek folding seat works great. It gives you a back rest so shooting from a sitting position with a bipod is more stable. I prefer prone position though. As of late I have been using a piece of white closed cell foam that I found in a packing box. It is quite, doesn't soak up water, insulates, and it was free. Last week I found a piece five feet long and 18 inches wide. It's only 1/8 inch thick, but it's tough. It doesn't weight more than four five ounces. Roll it up and stick it in the back of your coveralls or under your belt. It's back to prone. I would like a longer piece, I think it could be wrapped in a circle for a blind.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

If you get one of the foam pads with a hole in it for a handle just stick your barrel through it assuming you have a sling on your gun,works great. You can sit longer and fidget less being comfy. Plus you won't get chewed on when your wife jumps in your truck the next day and get's a wet butt :roll: Just don't forget to pick it up when you leave your set...happens to me at least once a year.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

At Wal-Mart in the camping area you can find a sleeping bag matt for $5.88. It's wide enough for my lard a$$. You can cut it to the size you want cut a hole in the top put a small piece of nylon rope through the hole and get one of those cheap aluminum clips to clip it to your belt or pack.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

buy a turkey backpack with seat, works really well and can hold gear. You can also order this bag in ghost camo so it dosent stick out


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

The $5 foam pad i have has a strap that hooks onto belt or loop so 
when you sit it is allready there ,and when you get up to leave it is 
hooked to you and you dont accidentaly leave it there like i have
several times before


----------

